# The Hoarder's Cottage



## Rubex (Apr 5, 2016)

This cottage was once the local post office ran by the couple who lived there. As you can see from the photos this place is crammed full of stuff, so much so some rooms are completely inaccessible unless you want to climb over a load of clutter; the owners definitely had issues with collecting and throwing things away. In my eyes most of it’s just rubbish but I guess to them it had purpose. There are a few cool bits and bobs in the house though, the old cheques from 1965 being one of them; from what I can gather, I think back then 4 pounds and 19 shillings would have been about 2 days wages for a labourer. 



































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 5, 2016)

Interesting find, thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2016)

Sardines and custard, not tried that one, to be honest if you added your flask to the mix I'd still be doubtful.
That place is a real mess Rubex I hope your shots are up to date, you still got a lovely set of pics from it and I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 5, 2016)

Great find and nice pics! I could spend hours in there looking through the clutter


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 5, 2016)

You got some lovely crisp clear shots from here rubex.can't believe I missed them cheques on my first visit.that was a great find by you ☺


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 5, 2016)

Lovely. Very interesting about the cheques. I never knew they wrote pounds, shillings and pence as 4-19-4


----------



## tazong (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice set there bud - i really liked the cooker photo - just a nice mix of nature invading man made objects that are starting to rust and degrade - very nice.
Anyone know what the car is - looks like a cortina estate?


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a nice little stunner that Rubex. Well captured.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2016)

What a beauty!Ace photos Rubex.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 6, 2016)

Another winner!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 7, 2016)

A pity that this house is getting worse. Picture seven has a photo of a stereo system called SOFRA, made in France and only has long and short waves on the radio. A French made stereo system is very rare, so maybe the chappy visited France at one time in his life.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

Youve done brilliantly covering this place, rather treacherous it seems, good job on picking out the details aswel!


----------



## Kemism10 (Apr 9, 2016)

Could be a MK1 Escort estate.


----------



## Grabs (Apr 20, 2016)

Mk2 Escort estate, 1st registered Nov 76 (last mk1 74) tax due Oct 86 according to dvla.





Kemism10 said:


> Could be a MK1 Escort estate.


----------

